# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  36 ΜΕΡΕΣ

## bell

Επιτρεπεται λιγο αισιοδοξια??

;) καλημερα

----------


## RainAndWind

Ε,δεν επιτρέπεται;Eννοείται bell.:):)

----------


## narnia

Καλημέρα. Επιβάλλεται όχι απλά επιτρέπεται.

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλημερα μπελ!
οι 16 μερες μερες εγιναν 36,πως περναει ο καιρος:)
πως εισαι κουκλα μου?φανταζομαι πως ξαναζεις...
καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## bell

Περναει ολγακι,αν και ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη.Η σκεψη πολυ πιο καθαρη,και μου εχει αρχισει το ξεσκονισμα μου.Και αυτο μου βγαινει λιγο σκληρο.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

ουαουουυ!!!!
Η αρχή ειναι το ημισυ του παντός!!!!!!Σε λίγο θα πάψεις και να μετράς,θα γίνει η καθημερινότητά σου..
Φιλιά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by bell_
> Περναει ολγακι,αν και ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη.Η σκεψη πολυ πιο καθαρη,και μου εχει αρχισει το ξεσκονισμα μου.Και αυτο μου βγαινει λιγο σκληρο.


Καλημέρα Μπελ! Καταρχάς δεν είναι θέμα του αν σου επιτρέπεται ή όχι. Το δικαιούσαι λέμε βρεεεεεεεεεεε!!!... :D ... πάντως σου διαβεβαιώνω ότι δε θα τη βγάλεις μ\' ένα απλό ξεσκονισματάκι. Εγώ κοντεύω χρόνο, έκανα παρκέ, απολύμανση και μη σου πω ότι ετοιμάζομαι για... βιολογικό καθαρισμό. Και να δεις τί καλά δε θα επιτρέπεις να πετάνε σκουπιδάκια στο πάτωμα... :P ... όχι μόνα θα τους βάζεις να τα μαζεύουν, αλλά θα κόβεις και πρόστιμα, λολ!... όσο για τη σκέψη που σου τη βγαίνει με κόκκινο αυτό το διάστημα, μη μασάς! Ρίχνε της και καμιά μπούφλα πού και πού να συνέρχεται!...

:P

----------


## bell

Eiπα να αφησω τις βαριες δουλειες για αργοτερα,γιατι τωρα ειμαι λιγο κουρασμενη:):)..........ειναι δικαιωμα μου δεν λεω κατι αντιθετο ,αλλα η αλλη φωνη που κατεβαζε το κεφαλι και επνιγε το θελω μου ,γιατι δεν ειχα τα κοτσια για να παρω να ζητησω τα αυτονοητα γιατι φοβομουν.Οταν η μια σου λεει βγαλε τον σκασμο,αφου εισαι καμενη απο χερι,και η αλλη σου λεει πρεπει να διεκδικησης,ειναι μια μαχη στο μυαλο.Ξερω οτι για για να καθαρισεις πρεπει και να λερωθεις,δεν μπορεις να το κανεις μονο με ξεσκονοπανο.Ξερω οτι πρεπει να βουτηξω τα χερια μου στο κουβα,γιατι και γω εχω ευθυνη που αφησα το σπιτι μου να βρωμισει.Δεν αυτοαρνουμαι τις δικες μου ευθυνες,αλλα δεν ξερω πως να τις ακουμπησω.Οσες μπουφλες και να μου ριχνω δεν σταματαν οι σκεψεις να τρεχουν....καταλαβαινεις

----------


## bell

Oταν ειμουν μικρη ζωγραφιζα τα βουνα νοητα.
Στα 10 μου,τα ειδα πισω απο το τζαμι ενος ουρανοξυστη,και μαγευτικα.
Οταν ανεβηκα πρωτη φορα στην κορυφη τους,αισθανθηκα δεος,μπροστα στην ομορφια και τη γαληνη που σου προσφερει η φυση.
Θελω σ αυτο το βουνο,που ανεβαινω τωρα,η κορυφη του να μου αποκαλυψει την αληθεια μου.Και να την νιωσω σαν οτι πιο ομορφοτερο θα εχω δει ποτε στην ζωη μου.:):)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by bell_
> Oταν ειμουν μικρη ζωγραφιζα τα βουνα νοητα.
> Στα 10 μου,τα ειδα πισω απο το τζαμι ενος ουρανοξυστη,και μαγευτικα.
> Οταν ανεβηκα πρωτη φορα στην κορυφη τους,αισθανθηκα δεος,μπροστα στην ομορφια και τη γαληνη που σου προσφερει η φυση.
> Θελω σ αυτο το βουνο,που ανεβαινω τωρα,η κορυφη του να μου αποκαλυψει την αληθεια μου.Και να την νιωσω σαν οτι πιο ομορφοτερο θα εχω δει ποτε στην ζωη μου.:):)


bell τι ωραίο!...

σου το εύχομαι κι εγώ γλυκιά μου....

το πιο όμορφο βουνό,η πιο όμορφη κορυφή να είναι αυτό που ανεβαίνεις τώρα...η αποκάλυψη του πραγματικού εαυτού:)

----------


## bell

Σ ευχαριτω Αrsi, πηγα σε ενα σημερα,μου εκανα δωρο μια ομορφη εκδρομη ,και ηταν ολη για μενα;)

----------


## Arsi

Το καλύτερο έκανες.Κ μένα μ\'αρέσουν τα βουνά κ έχω πολύ καιρό(απ\'το καλοκαίρι)να ανέβω.
Ζήλεψα.... μου μπήκαν κ ιδέες...!

Άλλη αίσθηση πάντως ε?

----------


## bell

Ειναι απιστευτη αισθηση,ενας αλλος εθισμος, και μια μεθη, που δεν σου ζαλιζει μονο το κεφαλι αλλα και την ψυχη σου ομορφα:).............

----------


## Arsi

Nαι έτσι είναι.
Σ\'αυτούς τους εθισμούς λέμε ναι!
Εθισμούς ζωής:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by bell_
> Ειναι απιστευτη αισθηση,ενας αλλος εθισμος, και μια μεθη, που δεν σου ζαλιζει μονο το κεφαλι αλλα και την ψυχη σου ομορφα:).............


ετσι ειναι μπελακι αυτοι οι &lt;&lt;εθισμοι &gt;&gt; μας αφηνουν μια υπεροχη αισθηση ελευθεριας και χαρας χωρις παρενεργειες!
σε περιμενουν και αλλα βουνα με ομορφη
θεα,θαλασσες,ακρογιαλες για να ψαξεις τη μοναδικη ομορφια τους:)

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Το καλύτερο έκανες.Κ μένα μ\'αρέσουν τα βουνά κ έχω πολύ καιρό(απ\'το καλοκαίρι)να ανέβω.
> Ζήλεψα.... μου μπήκαν κ ιδέες...!
> 
> Άλλη αίσθηση πάντως ε?


... επιτέλους, βρήκα συνοδοιπόρο!... θέλεις να τα... πάρουμε μαζί;...

;)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Το καλύτερο έκανες.Κ μένα μ\'αρέσουν τα βουνά κ έχω πολύ καιρό(απ\'το καλοκαίρι)να ανέβω.
> Ζήλεψα.... μου μπήκαν κ ιδέες...!
> 
> ...


χαχαχα να σου πω..:P 
νοητά έχω ξεκινήσει ήδη βέβαια εδώ κ κάποιες μέρες!!!
Ας τα πάρουμε και πρακτικά λοιπόν:P

----------


## Alterego

Παρτε με και εμενα μαζι σας....!!!

----------


## Alobar

Εσένα Άλτερ, θα σε αφήσουμε στους πρόποδες. Καστανά στην απ\' έξω! Να κανονίσουμε και πια ραχούλα θα κατσικώσει η κάθε μια. Μη μαλλιοτραβιόμαστε τελευταία στιγμή και σηκωθεί το βουνό και φύγει... :P ... και μετά σου λέει τα βουνά δε μετακινούνται... τρίχες καλέ!...

:D

----------


## Alterego

μμμμμμμμ.....ενταξει εστω και εκει να με αφησετε κατι ειναι.Τοση κακη παρεα ειμαι ;;;;

----------


## bell

Giati ρε παδια οταν λειπω εγω γινονται πανηγυρια???????


Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε προσεχτε.Εγω σας αναψα και σας εβαλα στην μπριζα,οποτε χρειαζεσται οδηγο ιχνηλατη με καταγωγη βουνισια,διαθετω τα προσοντα,οποτε ερχομαι και γω,γιατι δεν θελω να σας χασω..........Και φυσικα σαν οδηγος αποφασιζω ποιος θα ερθει μαζι ,και πιος οχι δικο μου το καραβανι.Και παιρνω μαζι και τον Alterego,αν ειναι και ανδρας κατι μπορει να χρειαστει!!!!! :D:D:D


Εδω alterego den kanan προταση σε μενα ,μονες τα μαγειρεψανε.Μην στεναχωριεσ εχεις τη υποστηριξη του τριχωτου ιχνηλατη ;);)

----------


## Alterego

Ενταξει τοτε...σε ευχαριστω ομαδαρχη !!! Ποτε λες να ξεκινησουμε;
Καλυτερα ομως να της παρουμε μαζι μας τι λες;;;

----------


## bell

ενταξη αλλα πρεπει πρωτα να ρωτησω το ασπρο πουρναρι του μπλε βουνου,,ειναι το πνευμα που με καθοδηγει σε τετοιες σοβαρες αποφασεις :):)

----------


## Alterego

Κανε αυτο που πιστευεις ομαδαρχη...εμεις θα περιμενουμε με αγωνια την αποφαση.Και απλα πες μου να ετοιμαστουμε.
:)

----------


## bell

:):)

βρε σεις μην φυγετε χωρις εμας διοτι ,διαθετουμε και ενα καυκασιο ασπρο σκυλο 110 κιλα ,....γαιδουρι μου βγηκε (δεν το περιμενα)και θα τον αμολυσω ξοπισω σας...Εχω πληρη εξοπλισμο :P:P

----------


## Alobar

Καλα ρε Άλτερ, άντρας είσαι;... κι εγώ ήθελα να σε αφήσουμε χάμω χαμηλά;... μωρ\' τί μας λες;... μπροστά για να βγάζεις και τα φίδια απ\' την τρύπα!... :P ... Μπελ, πες στο άσπρο πουρνάρι ότι άμα δε με θέλει θα το μαυρίσω στην κλωτσά, ναι;... 

:P :P :P

----------


## Alterego

Διαθετουμε τετοιο πραγμα και δεν το ηξερα;;;...αφου το λες.Ναι διαθετουμε.Μην φυγετε χωρις εμας!!

----------


## Alterego

Δηλαδη να με φανε εμενα τα φιδια;;;;....αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο ομως.Τελικα εσεις οι γυναικες οταν τον θελετε τον θελετε για δικους σας σκοπους!.Αν ειναι αστε με να βγαζω σκοπιες την νυχτα!!

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by bell_
> :):)
> 
> βρε σεις μην φυγετε χωρις εμας διοτι ,διαθετουμε και ενα καυκασιο ασπρο σκυλο 110 κιλα ,....γαιδουρι μου βγηκε (δεν το περιμενα)και θα τον αμολυσω ξοπισω σας...Εχω πληρη εξοπλισμο :P:P


\'Α, πολύ ωραία! Δε θα μας κάνει τπτ, πρώτον γιατί τον αγαπάμε και δεύτερον γιατί αν δει την τσαπερδόνα κοπρίσια 5,5 κιλών σκυλιτσα μου, θα πέσει τ\' ανάσκελα και θα γίνει αλοιφή... :P ... ά, και θέλω να με λέτε με το άλλο μου όνομα... είμαι το \'καθιστό σκαμνάκι\'...

:P

----------


## Arsi

εεεεεεεπ έχασα επεισόδια ιχνηλάτης με βουνίσια καταγωγή νο2 εδώ!!!!!!!
άμα λάχει κάνουμε και 2η ομάδα!
και τα πνεύματα μονιασμένα μη μας βρουν τα κακά της φύσης πάνω στα κατσάβραχα και δεν ξέρουμε από που να φύγουμε:P

----------


## Alterego

Μμμμ..και πως θα χωρισουμε τις ομαδες μας;;;;
Εγω παντως μονος δεν παω,δεν εχω ιδεα απο κατι τετοια.Μονο οδηγο επιβιωσης γνωριζω!

----------


## bell

Ase, καθιστο σκαμνακι, μου βγηκε λιγο ως πολυ μπουχεσας που λεμε και στο χωριο μου.Την τσαπερδονα δεν θα τη δει ,θα τη πατησει και ουτε θα το καταλαβει ο βλαμενος,καμια φορα κοιταω να δω,σερνικο ειναι??Θα τον στειλω να τραβαει ελκηθρα σε αυτο μονο ειναι καλος,προχτες εκανα πατιναζ στην ασφαλτο μαζι του,γελιο και ρεζιλι μαζι :)

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μμμμ..και πως θα χωρισουμε τις ομαδες μας;;;;
> Εγω παντως μονος δεν παω,δεν εχω ιδεα απο κατι τετοια.Μονο οδηγο επιβιωσης γνωριζω!


 Esy ειπαμ μαζι μου, αυτες μας πουλησαν,και μην σε νοιαζει,αν βρεθουμε αποκλεισμενοι στο βουνο,.... πασα θα σε εχουμε προστασια θα ειναι αυτοσκοπος μας για την διφυλαξη του Ελληνικου γενους

----------


## Arsi

Τα μεγαλόσωμα σκυλιά είναι λίγο αθώα τελικά.Εμείς με το φίλο μου έχουμε έναν μολοσσό και είναι αθώος γίγαντας και φοβιτσιάρης.
Μου ρχεται αστείο που τον φοβούνται όσοι δεν τον ξέρουν.

----------


## Alobar

\'... και τα πνεύματα μονιασμένα μη μας βρουν τα κακά της φύσης πάνω στα κατσάβραχα και δεν ξέρουμε από που να φύγουμε:P...\'

... μα άμα πέσουμε απ\' τα κατσάβραχα δε χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε από πού θα φύγουμε... :P ... και πείτε στα πνεύματα να βάλουνε τελεφερίκ... δε θα αφήσω \'γω την απεξάρτηση να πάει τζάμπα στο βωμό της αναρρίχησης. Ή τουλάχιστον να με πάει ο καυκάσιος, αλλιώς χαιρέτα μας τον πλάτανο... :P ...

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by bell_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μμμμ..και πως θα χωρισουμε τις ομαδες μας;;;;
> Εγω παντως μονος δεν παω,δεν εχω ιδεα απο κατι τετοια.Μονο οδηγο επιβιωσης γνωριζω!
> 
> ...



Εγινε!!! :)

----------


## bell

Ο δικος μου εχει το χαζο βλεμα της αγελαδας,τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορω να πω.Συγκρινω τις αγελαδες στο χωριο μου, οταν παω και δεν βλεπω πολλες διαφορες ,ουτε στο μεγεθος ουτε στη εξυπναδα ....αλλα τον αγαπαω

----------


## Alterego

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... και τα πνεύματα μονιασμένα μη μας βρουν τα κακά της φύσης πάνω στα κατσάβραχα και δεν ξέρουμε από που να φύγουμε:P...\'
> 
> ... μα άμα πέσουμε απ\' τα κατσάβραχα δε χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε από πού θα φύγουμε... :P ... και πείτε στα πνεύματα να βάλουνε τελεφερίκ... δε θα αφήσω \'γω την απεξάρτηση να πάει τζάμπα στο βωμό της αναρρίχησης. Ή τουλάχιστον να με πάει ο καυκάσιος, αλλιώς χαιρέτα μας τον πλάτανο... :P ...


αν μπει τελεφερικ απο απου και να πεσουμε θα ξαναανεβουμε!!
Πιο γρηγορα και πιο ευκολα!! 

Τελικα θα κανουμε δυο ομαδες;

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by bell_
> Ο δικος μου εχει το χαζο βλεμα της αγελαδας,τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορω να πω.Συγκρινω τις αγελαδες στο χωριο μου, οταν παω και δεν βλεπω πολλες διαφορες ,ουτε στο μεγεθος ουτε στη εξυπναδα ....αλλα τον αγαπαω


και μας.και είναι και ασπρόμαυρος.Αλλά τον λατρεύω όπως και όλα τα ζωάκια βέβαια.

----------


## bell

Εσυ γιατι κοπτεσε τοσο πολυ με ποιον θα πας?,παντως θα ρθεις ;)

και συ καθιστο σκαμνακι,αν περιμενεις να σε παει ο σκυλος στα βουνα ,ασε εδεσες..τον εχω μαθει κοκ για τους δρομους
εδω;)



ασχετο γιατι οταν κανει update me πεταει εξω παντα

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι κακο να ξερω με ποιον πορευομαι;;;; Ενταξει σημασια εχει οτι θα ερθω και εγω......

----------


## Alobar

Άχ παιδιά, νά \'στε καλά ωραία γέλασα!... λοιπόν φτιάξτε τις ομάδες, και ειδοποιάτε με και μένα. Ένα σκαμνάκι είμαι, κάπου θα τρυπώσω!... και να πάρουμε και τα σκυλάκια μας μαζί... :P ... πάω να παλέψω λίγο με την αυπνία μου τώρα, γιατί την έβαλα στοίχημα πως θα ξυπνήσω στις 8 και δε πρέπει να το χάσω... :P ... άντε και dream team!...

:P

----------


## Alterego

θα τα κανονισουμε...και θα μαθεις!! Καλο υπνο και καλο ξημερωμα!
Και ελπιζω να ξυπνησεις!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... και τα πνεύματα μονιασμένα μη μας βρουν τα κακά της φύσης πάνω στα κατσάβραχα και δεν ξέρουμε από που να φύγουμε:P...\'
> 
> ... μα άμα πέσουμε απ\' τα κατσάβραχα δε χρειάζεται να ξέρουμε από πού θα φύγουμε... :P ... και πείτε στα πνεύματα να βάλουνε τελεφερίκ... δε θα αφήσω \'γω την απεξάρτηση να πάει τζάμπα στο βωμό της αναρρίχησης. Ή τουλάχιστον να με πάει ο καυκάσιος, αλλιώς χαιρέτα μας τον πλάτανο... :P ...


:Pαυτό μας έλειπε τόσος αγώνας για να ζήσουμε το ζάλογκο τελικά 

:mad::mad::mad:θα τα τρελάνουμε τα πνεύματα μ\'αυτές τις απαιτήσεις κ τελικά θα πιάσουμε καρακαμπίλα κ θα κάνουμε κ πάρτυ που σωθήκαμε.

Όχι,να τα πάρει με το καλό η bell να πάμε όλοι μαζί να τελειώνουμε,είναι και ο καυκάσιος στη μέση ντε.
ε bell μην ομολογήσεις το μυστικό μαγείρεμα και αφινιάσουν...

----------


## Alterego

Δηλαδη τι κρυβει το μαγειρεμα;;;; να ξερω απο τωρα...:)

----------


## Arsi

Καληνύχτα alobar και στους υπόλοιπους φυσικά....κι εγώ σιγά σιγά θα πέσω.
Όνειρα βουνίσια ε????

----------


## bell

Kαληνυχτα και απο μενα σε ολους 

παω και γω να παλεψω με την δικια μου αυπνια:)

----------


## Alterego

Βρηκατε ωρα να παλεψετε την αυπνια σας...:)
Καληνυχτα και σε σενα!!! Ελπιζω να βγεις νικητρια!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Δηλαδη τι κρυβει το μαγειρεμα;;;; να ξερω απο τωρα...:)


τίποτα αυθόρμητη πρόταση της alobar να πάρουμε τα βουνά.

Εντάξει τελικά όμως αφού θα τα πάρουμε και θα τα πάρουμε γιατί να μην έχουμε και παρέα?
Εγώ ψηφίζω όλοι μαζί.

----------


## Alterego

Και εγω αυτο ψηφιζω....τελικα η αποφαση παρθηκε!Τωρα απλα πρεπει να δουμε ποτε ξεκιναμε!;)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Βρηκατε ωρα να παλεψετε την αυπνια σας...:)


:P δυνάμεις για τη βουνίσια ζωή άλτερ.
Όλοι τα κεφάλια μέσα....στο βουνό τι θα κάνουμε με τα λυχνάρια ως τις 4?

καληνύχτα bell

----------


## Alterego

Αν ειμαστε τυχεροι και εχει ολοκληρο φεγγαρι,θα μας φωτιζει αυτο.Αλλιως απλα θα μιλαμε μεσα στο σκοταδι!
:)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Αν ειμαστε τυχεροι και εχει ολοκληρο φεγγαρι,θα μας φωτιζει αυτο.Αλλιως απλα θα μιλαμε μεσα στο σκοταδι!
> :)


ναι,ναι άμα τρέχουμε όλη μέρα στους λόγγους σου λέω εγώ άμα κοιμόμαστε μετά τις 10....
είναι αλλιώς η βουνίσια ζωή.

----------


## Alterego

ναι αληθεια λες...τοτε δεν θα με ενοχλησει!Οταν θα εχουμε ολη μερα περιπετεια δεν με χαλαει..ετσι ισως καταπολεμησω και την δικια μου αυπνια!! :)

----------


## γιώτα2

Νυστάζετε; το μάτι γαρίδα και κοντεύει να ξημερώσει

----------


## Alterego

Δεν με χωραει εμενα το κρεβατι...τα ματια μου δεν λενε να κλεισουν! Τι πραγμα και τουτο.

----------


## γιώτα2

χαχααααααααααα
περιμένω το σκουπιδιάρικο είναι η ώρα του αν δεν το ακούσω δεν κοιμάμαι αλλοίμονο.Ρε αμάν αϋπνίαααααααααα

----------


## Alterego

:)Σκεψου να απεργουν αποψε;;;;

----------


## γιώτα2

λες ε;τέρμα θα πέσω τι στο καλό πιστεύω σε 1-2 ώρες κάτι να γίνει θα λαλήσω.

----------


## Alterego

Καλυτερα να το προσπαθησεις πεφτωντας στο κρεβατι παρα στον υπολογιστη :)
Ευχομαι να σε επισκεφτει ο υπνος!
Και να εχεις ενα καλο ξημερωμα

----------


## bell

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> χαχααααααααααα
> περιμένω το σκουπιδιάρικο είναι η ώρα του αν δεν το ακούσω δεν κοιμάμαι αλλοίμονο.Ρε αμάν αϋπνίαααααααααα


Εγω παντως σου λεω οτι εχω λυση για το προβλημα της αυπνιας σου. Μαγνητοφωνησε την γλυκεια ,του ηχου του μελωδια,ασε την φαντασια σου στον ανεμοστροβιλο του καδου του, και τις αισθηση σου στην ευωδια που αναδευει 


Και ετσι δεν χρειαζετε να το περιμενεις,το βαζεις οποτε θελεις σαν μικρο νανουρισμα και κοιμασε :):):):)

----------


## pelariry

ακόμη ένα μπράβο από εμένα bell:)
πάμε να τις κλείσουμε τις 50 μέρες!!:)

----------


## bell

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια παρα πολυ,οπως προειπα και αλλη φορα,τα μαυρα αυτα στιγματα που διαβαζω,μου δινουν κουραγιο,γιατι προερχονται απο ανθρωπους που βαζουν το χερι τους και τη σκεψη πανω στο πληκτρολογιο για να με ενθαρυνουν Καλημερα σε ολους :):)

----------


## pelariry

προς άυπνους:
Relaxing, Peaceful, Sleepy Music 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2_TTKk7Us0&amp;feature=PlayList&amp;p=850 3B14F30632D2A&amp;index=1
είναι playlist.αφήστε το να παίζει, αν δεν κοιμηθείτε, αν μη τι άλλο θα χαλαρώσετε...

----------


## Alobar

... ντρινννννννννννννννν!... νοκ - νοκ!... γκλιν - γκλον!... Μπελ, βαράνε τα κουδούνια καλέ!...

... 59 ημέρες, όβερ!...

;)

----------


## bell

61 me σημερα ναι βαρανε κουδουνια πολλα ,και πηρα και hoover τελεταιο μοντελο τα τραβαει ολα,αλλα ξεχασα να παρω φιλτρα :(

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Καλημέρα σας και συγχαρητήρια μις Μπελ...!!!
Αφου θα φτάσεις στις 100000 ,γιατι μετράς?
Φιλάκια!

----------


## Alobar

... 81... :P !...

Κατάφερα και το βρήκα. Για σένα Μπελάκι!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6tJOiQKaLI

----------

